# My Ragdoll Ozzie



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

He is not a happy camper with his Christmas Collar LOL Just for pictures!!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is a better picture of him. He is huge!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww cute fuzzy kitty!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

He's beautiful! He looks so irritated about posing with a Christmas collar! He's like "Okay fine, but just for a minute". HA Ha!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So pretty kitty ha ha I can rim.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow Ozzie is very handsome - and big!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey, my mom has a Ragdoll named Ozzy too! And I have one named Brody  They're awesome cats.


----------

